# sound ideas?



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings friends, 
I am admitedly a long time beginner. I don't know what DCC is? and how that impacts what I'm trying to accomplish. The question is: I've discovered that some of the trains out there have pretty "cool" sound. Others, like my Aristocraft Rogers kinda sucks. I have a Bachmann "heavy Hauler" that sounds a little better, but nothing like a Bachmann Spectrum Shay or many of the LGB locos I've heard (I want to hear a whistle!). Is there no solution other than spend the big bucks? 
Don


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Search QSI sound cards or Phoenix Sound. Both have amazing sound quality. My personal opinion is that QSI seems to be the best bang for the buck.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a soundcard from small scale railways which has excellent sound for under 100 bucks. You can hear samples at the website 

http://www.smallscalerailway.com/ 


The downsides are 

A: the Chuff stops when the whistle blows 
B: there's little provision for control of the sounds 

But it's small, easy to install and runs on a 9 volt battery. 



I decided that a QSI card, which can be had for $130-150, is a better buy. 


MRC makes a G scale sound module for $59. They make a diesel and a stema model 

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200520217 

I haven't tried it 


Dallee makes sound cards that are very inexpensive but their steam sounds get terrible reviews


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You will get more responses posting this on the DCC forum or sound forum, as opposed to the forum dedicated to indoor railways... 

You might find your questions already answered too! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Small Scale Railways board in my Bachmann 4-6-0 and the Dallee board in my Mallet. I like the Small Scale board better. Going to change the Dallee board for the QSI.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I find the sound....and smoke, annoying. Especially indoors. Particularly when it is somebody else's (at a public running or show). To each his own, I guess. I'm sure the Glenn Miller, Benny Goodman, and Dorsey Brothers stuff I play when I run trains at home would probably bother someone who was into thrash metal as well. 

BTW, I once had someone who was part of an O scale outfit running super smoky MTH stuff with the sound cranked up complain that my small live steam boat sounded annoying and stank, so :shrug: ... lol


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 09/17/2008 11:41 AM
I find the sound....and smoke, annoying. Especially indoors. Particularly when it is somebody else's (at a public running or show). To each his own, I guess. I'm sure the Glenn Miller, Benny Goodman, and Dorsey Brothers stuff I play when I run trains at home would probably bother someone who was into thrash metal as well. 
BTW, I once had someone who was part of an O scale outfit running super smoky MTH stuff with the sound cranked up complain that my small live steam boat sounded annoying and stank, so :shrug: ... lol




YOU CAN PLAY *THAT* MUSIC ANYTIME!


----------

